
Google Forces Saving JPG as WebP? - vonseel
Version 72.0.3626.96 on Mac. 
Seems a little pushy to force users to use WebP, especially since Preview can&#x27;t even open WebP format images. 
Figured the HN community might find this interesting.
======
accrual
Chrome 72.0.3626.96 on Mojave - I'm still seeing images default to saving in
their native format. I tried PNG (Google's homepage image) and JPG (an image
on YouTube).

I hope WebP is never forced. It seems like a waste of cycles to re-encode
every downloaded image.

------
phillipseamore
The JPEG is most likely converted to WebP in-flight and so Chrome is actually
receiving a WebP image. Perhaps it's being served by Cloudflare or another CDN
that does image compression.

